# Shark pictures



## Shug (Jul 9, 2012)

Since there seems to be a shortage of them here in Tenn. and I've always been interested in catching one. How about posting up some of ya'll pictures of past catches.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 9, 2012)

You need to search  for some of Outcast post, he is a pro when it comes to big sharks.....


----------



## Shug (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you Parker, I've seen some older posts of his. he seems to be the "Man" when it comes to sharks


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 9, 2012)

I am not in "outcasts" catagory.  He can put you on those BIG sharks.

But a few of mine I put in the boat (and one of my sister) before release:


----------



## dwhee87 (Jul 10, 2012)

Reach in there and pull that hook out!


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 10, 2012)

These arent my newest, just a few of my favorites. 

600lb Tiger
Hammer-


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry for the large pics, I'm not sure how to shrink them.


----------



## Shug (Jul 10, 2012)

Outcast those are some great pictures! That is what I was wanting to see. Large sharks! Seems like you and Sharkfighter have their ticket. Thanks guys


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 11, 2012)

Shug said:


> Outcast those are some great pictures! That is what I was wanting to see. Large sharks! Seems like you and Sharkfighter have their ticket. Thanks guys



I just play at it.  For the real deal Outcast is the MAN!!  Someday Outcast, I might catch up but I am a long way off. 

On the other hand I am a computer geek and if you open the pictures with Microsoft paint (a free product that came with windows laptops) you will see at the top it says 'resize' , just click on that and type a percent like 40% and it will resize the pics.

This is Outcasts resized shark at 40% An amazing Tiger by an awesome CAPT!!

and now you know why my boat is called MegaByte


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 11, 2012)

The last photo of them pulling the shark up between the engines, reminds me of a story I was told by a captain who runs a grouper charter in the Gulf of Mexico. It seems they were on a spot fishing and two tigers starting swimming around his boat,the largest he said, was about 12', well any way after a few minutes the largest of the sharks, comes up behind the boat, lifts her head between the engines and just looks up into the boat for a few seconds before she drops back in the water and swims off. The picture was on his website for a while. Curious animals these are, and they fear nothing.


----------



## jerry russell (Jul 11, 2012)

Posted this before but for those that may have missed it this is my sons first decent shark. He was a tired puppy after that fight. Outcast that is a shonuf full grown fish in that picture at boat side.

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EK00reZ232Q?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EK00reZ232Q?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="360"></object>


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 11, 2012)

Thanks fellas, I appreciate it! I can honestly say I love what I do. Seeing the look on these peoples face when it comes up is hilarious. Language from children and old people that you'd never imagine. 

If you get a minute, check out this video I saw today....its definitely a MUST SEE. I think it was in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jul 12, 2012)

Dang, I guess I was to slow.........


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 14, 2012)

Few more for you.


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 14, 2012)

I have caught quite a few big boys from boats as a by-product.  Never specifically targeted them while fishing from a boat.  I have targeted them while fishing from the beach and a couple of hot inlets.  Y'all have some nice ones in these shots!  Congrats!


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 14, 2012)

Outcast, the on on top of the Gunnel? Is that a spinner and about how big?  Guessing 8-10 ft?  That is an AWESOME shot.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 15, 2012)

Sharkfighter, thanks!
Yeah, it was a spinner. It looks huge in the picture, but it was about 6ft...90-100 lbs. Thanks again!


----------

